
The Machiavelli of Maryland: adviser to presidents, prime ministers, Dalai Lama - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/09/edward-luttwak-machiavelli-of-maryland
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703390)

